# My very first (far from last) Hublot BIG BANG carbon



## GusInVegas

Got this timepiece about 2 months ago as my first ever high end timepiece. The wrist presence is sexy. It's super light being made of carbon fiber and always starts conversations. I LOVE Hublot watches!!!


----------



## murokello

Very nice


----------



## Blaughva

Looks great!!


----------



## Donpuffy

Awesome!, Hublot one of my favorites


----------



## jtf8751

Awesome, used to have the same watch.loved it.


----------



## Jacobmm

Awesome watch!


----------



## bigclive2011

The carbon fibre gives it a striking look, nice piece.


----------



## peenoise

nice, but your picture doesn't do justice on this watch, it's grainy..
take a nice photo.


----------



## DripCassanova

Wow that is absolutely stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDMLS430

Love carbon fiber on anything


----------



## letgeo

It is a nice watch, congrats. A better picture will be appreciated.


----------



## aeroeng1

This looks awesome, wasn't aware of this model


----------



## Rledwards25

I need one of these.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjspyder

Nice watch. I love the carbon. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Acey

I was looking at one of these on the 2nd hand market. It's absolutely stunning but is 47mm is much too large for me. Looks great on you though.


----------



## smurfdon

This dial looks really gorgeous, nice purchase.


----------



## Familyman310

Superb job on catching the right angle and light on that watch. I have the hardest time photographing the carbon on my watches. Congrats and enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonzeinc

Love the Carbon. I just sold my Unico and looking for my next Hublot!


----------



## bjlev

Great looking watch, congrats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExquisiteTimepieces

Wow! Looks incredible!!
What’s the next one your looking at?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWIMTEXAN

Love the carbon fiber weave on this one!


----------



## bctimekeeper

Beautiful Watch!


----------



## watchbreather2

Love that carbon fiber look gorgeous


----------



## bctimekeeper

What is the reference number for this watch?


----------



## revius

SPECTACULAR


----------



## MrBackseat

The best thing about Hublots is it makes it’s own appearance when you wear it on. A lot of people are not usually fans of that, but I personally think that if I’m going to buy a watch with that much amount of money, isn’t it supposed to make some sort of appearance?

Beautiful watch! Wear it in good health!


----------



## flynnstone

Love the exposed carbon. Very nice


----------



## [email protected]

I want one of these! I have to check it out in person though. 44mm is almost too big for me small wrists. 47 may overdur it.


----------



## secmar44

Looks very sexy as you say, enjoy it!


----------



## Baldnyc

Love that carbon! I got this ceramic just for fun and it's turned out to be my favorite daily. It's so comfortable and easy to read

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

Blaughva said:


> Looks great!!


I don't care what people say...they can't argue with the wrist presence on Hublots (some of them lol)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

[email protected] said:


> I want one of these! I have to check it out in person though. 44mm is almost too big for me small wrists. 47 may overdur it.


I have about average wrist size leaning more towards the small size and 44m really does not wear that big










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmamba24

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Roh1988

What a beauty!! I love how Hublot chooses to work with very unique materials in making their pieces


----------



## Viper41086

Congrats. 

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Nice, congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## vinnymac

Congrats. I love the CF look!


----------



## Tinok

Congrats


----------



## wosh

Big congrats.


----------



## nsims

Awesome. Looks great on your wrist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Djalexander32

Sick!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cipollawatchco

The carbon is awesome! Wear it in good health!


----------

